# audi tt sunroof?



## zeefizzle (Jun 7, 2003)

is there ever going to be a sunroof for the tt coupe? if not, has anyone had any success having one installed?....


----------



## xgrudgex (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (zeefizzle)*

Check http://www.audiworld.com . There is a guy called RobTT who has a sunroof installed. My friend just bought his car, and i can tell you first hand, the sunroof is SWEET!


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (zeefizzle)*

I'm finally thrilled to be able to get a car that doesn't "stick me" with a sunroof as standard fare. My last 3 cars prior to this had one and not once did I pop it...but I don't begrudge folks who want them. Rather see them as separate options, independent of common upgrade packages. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (zeefizzle)*

Great mod.....Really opens up the car. A bunch of us have done this. Around $300 installed....
















Hit the link for more pics......
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...tall/


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (TTschwing)*

Its aftermarket so I dont know if it will leak. As someone who has had experience with vag sunroofs, I would just like to say they SUCK!!!!!!!! They like to brake. I will never buy another VAG with a sunroof.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (TTschwing)*

tha's a fkn dope mod.... i never really even realized that no TT's come with sunroofs


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (III)*

I'm sure the aftermarket is the only way to get a sunroof, because the TT is going to get replaced soon so Audi isn't going to invest in fitting one in.
I really didn't feel the TT needed or would look good with a sunroof but now that I see the pics it actually looks great.


----------



## Nervosa (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_because the TT is going to get replaced soon.....

really what they replacing it with?


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (ahbroody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahbroody* »_As someone who has had experience with vag sunroofs, I would just like to say they SUCK!!!!!!!! They like to brake. I will never buy another VAG with a sunroof. 

Had over 10 VAG cars with sunroof. Never had one problem with any of them. Why is my experiance so different than yours.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (TTschwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTschwing* »_Great mod.....Really opens up the car. A bunch of us have done this. Around $300 installed....










Can't believe anyone would mess up a TT with a tacky after-market roof like that. Looks like the ones 16 year olds put in their clapped out Cavaliers or S10 pickups.


----------



## zeefizzle (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I'm sure the aftermarket is the only way to get a sunroof, because the TT is going to get replaced soon so Audi isn't going to invest in fitting one in.


When is this supposed to happen and what are they replacing it with???


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (zeefizzle)*

They are going to change it into either the VW A5 platform of go a little bigger and use the B6 platform, the VW platform being the most likely.
I don't know exactly when, maybe tha staff here has a better date, but I expect it to be in 2005.


----------



## tangerine (May 2, 2003)

*Re: audi tt sunroof? (NC-GTI)*

Hey man that hurts, I drive a Cavalier, and my sunroof came with the car.
When I get my TT though I think I would put one in, but a power one not one like on the blue car.


----------

